# should i get a horse?



## meme (Apr 7, 2010)

Re:


----------



## fadetopurple (Apr 8, 2010)

It sounds like there are some reasons you think you SHOULDN'T get a horse. If you really want one, make a list of the problems and decide how serious they are, and how you are going to resolve them. 

You have a big pasture, but does it have horse-safe fencing? Are there any hazards in there, like poisonous plants/trees or scrap metal, that need to be removed? 

Do you have some kind of a shelter for the horse? (Doesn't have to be a barn, but they should at least have somewhere that they can get out of the wind, rain, and sun.) 

Can you find a good farrier in your area? Preferably more than one, so that you have a backup? Some farriers will refuse to come out for just one or two horses. Some people can't find a farrier in their area at all. 

Can you find a good horse vet in your area? Sometimes people are so far away from a vet that they can't get one to come out during an emergency. 

Do you have a horse mentor who can help you with general questions, or with serious issues like your last horse had? 

If the horse wound up with behavioral issues due to being lonely, would you have the resources for a second horse, or would you have to sell it? Horses are very social creatures, and most of them will become unhappy without another equine companion.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Apr 8, 2010)

I would suggest trying to take some riding lessons first before you get a horse. First, you'll decide how much you like riding and horses. Second, you'll become acquainted with the care and demands of a horse (plus cost). Third, you'll learn the skills you'll need and be a better owner for when you do get a horse.

Let us know roughly where you are and I'm sure that if any of us on this forum are remotely close to you or even in the same state, we can help find you an instructor


----------



## Horsiezz (Apr 8, 2010)

Also if you only want 1,and only have the space for one riding horse,you could get a miniature horse as a companion. 
They are easy keepers,cheap,and everywhere!!  Then you wouldnt have to worry about buying another expensive riding horse.


----------



## ducks4you (Apr 8, 2010)

Ditto ALL ABOVE!
In addition, I've stopped shopping for backyard horses.  You're going to need to spend about $3,000-$4,000--spend it now or spend it at the hospital.  When I first bought my original herd it was BEFORE the internet and before video-games took off. (I have no problem with gamers, in fact, eldest DD manages a game store!!)  BUT, people were still playing with their horses, and working on their manners.  NOW, everybody is too busy.  They don't stop working with their horses on purpose, but, the training no longer gets done.  *I am now shopping at show stables. * Show people do the following:
1)  tie and cross-tie to groom, use fly spray, etc.
2)  wrap legs
3)  trailer
4)  do ground work
5)  school to win in the ring

Show-people often find that they need a horse that is younger (often under 10 years old!), taller, faster, more-talented--even a different color--in order to win in the show ring.  They will sell you a good animal that you can take home, tack up and enjoy.  In this market you don't even need to be in a hurry to buy.  I bought a 13 yr old SB in February, that I went to try in January.  He'd still be there, for sale, if I hadn't bought him.  Very sweet, very ridable.  You can find a fully broken and mangeable animal there.  UNLESS you're a horse-trainer, it's very hard now to re-train rogue horses that have never really been asked to work, and behave like spoiled 1,000 pound children.  THAT's how you get hurt and it can end your riding career.  Just MHO.
BTW, I also bought a 4 year old from a rescue.  He'd been handled by all of their volunteers, ridden by most of them, trail ridden away from the barn and he goes right in the trailer.  HE cost more that the SB, and I think he's a good buy--VERY friendly, easy to catch, tack up and ride, good with his feet.  I looked at him for 2 months before I applied for "adoption."


----------



## Chickerdoodle13 (Apr 8, 2010)

LOL, Ducks4you, I WISH we only needed to spend $3,000-$4000 around here for a good horse. Seems like it's difficult to buy anything fully or mostly trained 'round here for under $5000.

I agree with the others in taking some lessons. It really won't be any more expensive than the monthly expenses of actually owning a horse and you'll get to see if it's actually for you. You'll also make contacts with people who may be able to find you or sell you a good horse down the road.


----------



## ducks4you (Apr 9, 2010)

Then, you could do a LOT of looking around and really take months to decide.  There are many good horses for $2,500 a few hours from my house.  Get on the net and search!! Or else, don't buy.  People find the money for what they want, but if you get to know enough horse-owners they will tell you that people are just not spending the time training like they should, and like they used to.
I am getting over my fears from being thrown by, "ALPOS."  These were horses that were never finished and were being sold CHEAP.  I am so glad that I rode that last one that threw me *without the stirrups. * _That_ gelding threw me when I closed my leg (English riders know what I'm referring to) and asked for a trot from a walk.  Even a well trained, well-broken but sensitive horse would have just sped up.  THIS one bronco-bucked me off.  He was for sale for $400.00
You are obviously NOT a horse-trainer, so you won't be able to retrain  a cheap horse with problems, by yourself.  If you hire a trainer the costs will mount up into the thousands if your horse has problems and you really want to fix them.  
Start a savings account.  There are good horses for sale out there.  Show People really still do sell their horses because of they are:
1)  *too old *(over 10 years of age, often)--that's NOT an old horse!
2)  *too short/too tall*--I HAVE two 16"2hh horses, and my 6'5" tall DH is thrilled, but their gaits throw me around when I school them--a 15"hh horse is a good size for most of us
3)  *cannot jump high enough*...a lot of people never WANT their horses to jump...ANYTHING!!
4)  *wrong color  *(???REALLY, now--color isn't that important--my Avatar is of my mare, who was sold because she wasn't a splashy paint)
5)  *wrong breed.*  I bought a SB (In February) at an Arab show stable--the trainer had gotten OUT of racing and into Dressage.  I've seen an ad for an Arab for sale at a Clydesdale Barn, and they say in the ad that they don't need him anymore.
6)  *My son/daughter is tired of riding.*  The magic quitting age is 18.
7)  *We don't want to give riding lessons anymore (and selling our lesson horses)*  THIS can be the best deal, EVER!!
I am only being honest.  A good horse, like a good, well-trained dog, is a joy, and worth paying for.  These are 1,000 pound animals, and it's amazing that more of them don't kill us.  My Saturn weighs the same as my 4 year old KMH, for some perspective.


----------



## Ashmeade (Apr 9, 2010)

I would most definitely agree with riding lessons first.  You can also look into Riding Therapy Farms local to you or horse rescues to volunteer at to learn more and get to work with horses.  That can be very rewarding and will give you a free oportunity to work around horses...


----------

